# New Phantom v2640 Ultrahigh-Speed Camera Achieves Unmatched 4-Mpx Resolution



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2018)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/MWjtEG0fEFo" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p>Vision Research, a leading manufacturer of digital high-speed imaging systems, has introduced the Phantom® v2640, the fastest 4-Megapixel (MPx) camera available. It features a new proprietary 4-Megapixel (Mpx) CMOS image sensor (2048 x 1952) that delivers unprecedented image quality at up to 26 Gpx/sec, while reaching 6,600 frames per second (fps) at full 2048 x 1952 resolution, and 11,750 fps at 1920 x 1080.</p>
<p>The v2640 features very high dynamic range (64 dB) and the lowest noise floor of any Phantom camera (7.2 e-)—making it an excellent tool for researchers, scientists and engineers who need to capture clean, high-resolution images at ultra-high speeds. The high dynamic range shows significant detail, especially in high-contrast environments, while the low noise is particularly beneficial when analyzing the dark regions of an image. It also has exceptional light sensitivity, with an ISO measurement of 16,000D for monochrome cameras and 3,200D for color cameras.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“We’re excited to bring this extremely high image quality to the high-speed camera market,” says Jay Stepleton, Vice President and General Manager of Vision Research. “In designing this new, cutting-edge sensor, we focused on capturing the best image in addition to meeting the speed and sensitivity requirements of the market. The 4-Mpx design significantly increases the information contained in an image allowing researchers to better understand and quantify the phenomena they are observing.”</p>
<p>The v2640 has multiple operating modes for increased flexibility. Standard mode uses correlated double sampling for the clearest image, while high-speed (HS) mode provides 34% higher throughput to achieve 6,600 fps. Monochrome cameras can incorporate “binning,” which converts the v2640 into a 1-Mpx camera that can reach 25,030 fps at full resolution, with very high sensitivity. “The various operating modes also allow users to have just one camera to cover multiple applications,” adds Doreen Clark, Product Manager for the Phantom Ultrahigh-Speed family.</p>
<p>To help users manage the amount of data inherent in high-speed imaging, the v2640 is available with up to 288GB of memory, and is compatible with Phantom 1TB and 2TB CineMags® for fast data saves. Alternatively, 10Gb Ethernet is standard, saving significant download time.</p>
<p><strong>Key Specifications of the Phantom v2640</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>4-Mpx sensor (2048 x 1952), 26Gpx/sec throughput</li>
<li>Dynamic range: 64 dB</li>
<li>Noise level: 7.2 e-</li>
<li>ISO measurement: 16,000D (Mono), 3,200D (Color)</li>
<li>1 µs minimum exposure standard, 499ns / 142ns minimum exposure with export-controlled FAST option</li>
<li>4 available modes: Standard, HS and Binning (in Standard and HS)</li>
<li>Standard modes feature Correlated Double Sampling (CDS) performed directly on the sensor to provide the lowest noise possible</li>
<li>Up to 288 GB of memory</li>
<li>10-Gb Ethernet standard</li>
<li>Compatible with CineMag® IV (up to 2 TB)</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## RobbieHat (Feb 1, 2018)

Hmmm... This or the new Lamborghini Huracan? Help me decide.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2018)

RobbieHat said:


> Hmmm... This or the new Lamborghini Huracan? Help me decide.


There are couple kf youtubers(smarter everyday and Slomo guys) who do use Phantoms. So there is a market for these high fps cameras.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 2, 2018)

How many memory cards will I need to buy? ‍


----------



## Berowne (Feb 2, 2018)

Is there any (serious) application for such a camera?


----------



## exquisitor (Feb 2, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Is there any (serious) application for such a camera?



As the announcement text itself mentions, in science for studying of very fast processes, like chemical reactions, animal movements and so on. In sport high speed cameras are also used quite a lot. A good resolution of this one is suitable for high quality TV content and a TV company could afford it.
If I could afford such a camera, I would buy it just for fun and it would definitely win over the Lamborghini Huracan...


----------



## Berowne (Feb 2, 2018)

exquisitor said:


> Berowne said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any (serious) application for such a camera?
> ...



This thingy can take photos of molekules in chemical reactions?


----------



## TAF (Feb 2, 2018)

Prosumer high speed video is another market that Canon is ignoring.

Check out the prices on used (it was discontinued) Casio EX-F1 cameras. 1200 fps, 25us shutter speed, although you get a very small slice of image at the limits.

If Canon could make a firmware adjustment and get us a least VGA (640x480) at that sort of speed, they would tap into another unserved market segment that has some money.

I use industrial level high speed video (150,000 fps) for motion studies in equipment. $30K is a bit much for personal use...however, as anyone who played with the 240 fps on their iPhone knows, even modest slow motion is fun. Get up into the range of a 1-2K fps, and you open up some amazing capabilities.

I would seriously consider a 5Dfast spec'd out as described.


----------



## Tremotino (Feb 3, 2018)

Berowne said:


> This thingy can take photos of molekules in chemical reactions?



No, of course not ;D For example the record the combustion in an engine is a common use, so you can calibrate your data from simulation.

Normally photographers say you need to catch the richt moment, with this camera you simply catch the hole moment and choose the best picture afterwards


----------

